# Non Horsey - Cat Perimeter Fencing



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (24 September 2013)

This isn't horsey so hope it's ok to post here. Just after some opinions and I know you HHO guys are good at that!! 

We're considering installing one of these perimeter fences you can get to keep our cats from getting onto the road that runs in front of the house, albeit a country lane on a bend. They would be confined to 2 acres (3 cats). We saw one of these in use when viewing a property and it was working well for them. It has been explained to me that the box on the cats collar emits a noise when they get within a certain distance of the fence, which can be chosen, and if they ignore that and get closer they feel a static type shock to keep them in. Apparently there's training to be done first to get them used to what the noise means. We are considering this as we have a few times now seen one of our cats running down the middle of the road and we're so worried about them being hit by a car. My question is though do you see this as cruel? Would we be doing it for selfish reasons being peace of mind? 

Thanks all


----------



## s4sugar (24 September 2013)

They are not effective. 
They may work for supervised outside time but collars can come off & if a cat does get across it can't get back in.


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (24 September 2013)

If it can get out why can't it get back in?


----------



## *hic* (24 September 2013)

Because they panic and run out, learning, on the way, that crossing that path is downright unpleasant.


----------



## Tickles (24 September 2013)

Yes, cruel imho. With electric fencing, for e.g. equines, there is a clear visible boundary. To expect a cat to connect a sound with a boundary fence, with an electric shock is a bit much. Expect you'll end up with upset electrocuted animals with little security in terms of them getting out. 

I imagine the 'can't get back in' is to do with cats that do get out being shocked trying to return.

If you want to protect from the road would suggest that their flap is moved to the opposite side of the house. And to be really sure you can build an aviary-style run for them.

If they aren't already neutering can encourage them to stay close to home. Obesity issues can follow so keep an eye out for different feed requirements.


----------



## ecrozier (24 September 2013)

We considered something like this after losing our beloved BritishBlue on the (quiet) road outside but we decided in the end it was a) too likely to fail and b) too unpleasant for the cats to potentially get shocked! We ended up getting the whole garden fenced with Purrfect fencing which is fabulous - as I write this both the 9 and 5 month old kittens are in the garden, totally safe and enclosed. No other cats can get in, they can't get out. I think if you had a more 'energetic' breed of cat or one that was used to total freedom they might challenge it a bit more but ours are both BSH from families of predominantly house cats  so are actually relatively fortunate to get any outside time at all, and absolutely adore prowling through the shrubs around the edges and going up the two full height trees!


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (24 September 2013)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply. They are neutered and the cat flap is on the other side of the house however our house is in the middle of the land and they go out in all directions, one of them doesn't seem to go so far but the older two we've seen about half a mile from the house. The suggestion of an enclosed run I'm not sure would be fair as they have been used to going out and about for the 5 years of their life. It's just we moved here a few months ago and we're nearer the road albeit this ones much quieter. Maybe there is no answer and we just have to accept that this is the risk of having cats and pray to god none of them get knocked down. We're planning to put up 'cats crossing' signs in the lane to hopefully warn drivers to look out for them, hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 September 2013)

This is what we are planning to use with our 4 coonies

http://www.purrfectfence.co.uk/


----------



## Angelbones (28 September 2013)

After losing too many cats on our quiet rural lanes both mum and I decided to have these pet fences installed. They have been amazing! Yes cats can get through them and then not want to get back in, yes the collar batteries can fail without you realising, yes the collars can come off, BUT considering the times this happens compared to losing the cat, it's hardly enough to put me off having one. I don't think it's cruel - our cats know the boundary lies with the fence/hedge, they know the beeper noise is a warning and the zap they get really is no worse than a static shock. The cats don't sit at the boundary testing it all day long, when you watch them outside they happily stay a good metre inside the boundary and retreat when they hear the beeper noise. They must have been zapped at some time to know what it all means but it doesn't harm them and of course ultimately it could save them. Honestly I think they are marvellous. They work for both our bolder cats and the timid ones. Nothing is foolproof - not even keeping them indoors full time as it only takes one window left open and they are gone. It gives peace of mind that fingers crossed they are within the boundary and are safe, but of course I'd never say it was totally foolproof.  Having lost 4 cats in 4 months it seemed the logical way to go, and I haven't lost one in the 9 years since.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 September 2013)

Hmmm, we looked at these electrical boundary fences and the reason we DIDN'T feel we could go for them is because we wouldn't want the cats wearing any sort of collar, and that comes as part of the package with these fences.

Also....... apparently the collars are quite large and bulky (I saw one my friend's cat was wearing for a cat-flap entry system) - and it wasn't something I'd want my cats to wear. It looked very uncomfortable.

Wish there was a solution; we've got a very busy minor road outside here and lost a pussycat back in the summer. Have two kittens now and don't want to lose them either - wish there was a solution so am watching this thread with interest.

OP I think you PM'd me and I didn't get round to replying (coz had no answers I could give you unfortunately) - please accept apols.


----------

